
“Atypical” mad cow disease detected in Alabama - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/07/rare-form-of-prion-disease-pops-up-in-an-alabama-cow/
======
randomerr
According to article this version of Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy (BSE)
seems to be more a matter of a natural mutation that happens in older cattle.
IE: similar to the way humans can spontaneously generate Alzheimer's Disease
with no family history. Also being atypical its much rarer to be transmitted.
Good news. I wish that did more testing like this.

